# Gout.....



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

To make a long story short I have gout in my foot, I know that some feel that men are babies when they sick, but this really does hurt. I'm looking for suggestions that might help get rid of it. Thank You


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You just have to let the uric acid pass through the kidneys and out. Distilled water will help to speed that. Vit C will help, lemon juice, inositol. 
Kidney stones and gout are the same disease in different places. They are both an over abundance of uric acid. Since you have gout, I would suggest getting really friendly with some lemon juice and distilled water because you don't want the uric acid crystals to lodge in the kidneys on the way out.
Here is an inositol link page. It is a B vitamin. 
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....r_qf.&bvm=bv.41524429,d.eWU&biw=1024&bih=663


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I wanted to also suggest you stick a magnet and some warm packs on the toes/foot to increase blood flow. You want those uric acid crystals to move so your body can expel them. And try to eat things that won't cause them to come back. Especially stay away from organ meats.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Centralilrookie said:


> To make a long story short I have gout in my foot, I know that some feel that men are babies when they sick, but this really does hurt. I'm looking for suggestions that might help get rid of it. Thank You


 Been there,,, you're right , gawd its painful
Apple Cider Vinegar, the good stuff if you can find it, with the mother in it.
If not, buy what you can get at the local groc. store.
quarter cup of vinegar to a glass of water 2 or 3 times a day till you can walk again. Then just once a day after.
You can add honey to help it go down easier.
GH


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you both for your help. I'm heading to the store to load up. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

Just a side note, a friend of mine suggested cherry juice for my gout. Well 32 oz later last night, thought I was going to die with flu like symptoms. Lived. Woke up this morning, foot feeling better than any time the in last 3 weeks. I've got to learn practice the moderation thing better!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Cherry juice reduces inflammation. It is wonderful stuff.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My older sister was diagnosed with Gout by her MD regular doc. She is suffering from extreme obesity and has other health issues. He told her the acid level in her blood would be improved by changes in diet and by drinking Nettle Tea which is a blood cleanser good for maintaining kidney health and leveling out the acid in your blood. I mail her Nettle tea where she lives, she has improved a lot. She made the changes in her diet, drinks the Nettle tea and says she is doing fine now. As she fights to lose the weight, she has also been able to see a good improvement with her blood pressure and the swelling in her ankles. I have also heard about cherry juice being beneficial in reducing the swelling. As with most things that can affect you, Nettles do amplify certain prescription medications...so check with your doc to be sure if you are on them.


----------



## Snuffy Smith (Dec 9, 2002)

Just go to the doctor and get the green pain capsuls that they have for gout pain. They will also give you another pill that helps your kidneys get rid of the uric acid. The pills are cheap to get at the pharmacy once you get the prescription from the doctor. I haven't had gout in over a year now, as long as I don't drink red wine or eat certain types of shell fish.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I know that this will not be an option for most folks, but I thought I'd mention it. I used to have gout and bad joint pain. I no longer have any pain of any kind since I stopped eating meat and dairy. I did have issues with the tendons in my feet until I started supplementing with sublingual B vitamins but now that is completely gone as well.

I don't have a problem with killing and eating animals, so I'm not a vegetarian for that reason. I've had people ask me how I could stand to not eat meat. That's easy.....no more pain! It cleared up numerous other health problems as well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Cherry juice reduces inflammation. It is wonderful stuff.


DH drinks it unsweetened every day. One cup!


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I second the tart cherry juice. Hubby drinks it three or more time a week. keeps his gout under control along with drinking a lot of water!


----------

